# 1892 Columbia Light Roadster Safety HELP



## ace (Sep 14, 2014)

Can anyone share a couple of pics of the brake assembly? Mine is missing all the components and I'd like to fabricate the entire set up. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 14, 2014)

ace said:


> Can anyone share a couple of pics of the brake assembly? Mine is missing all the components and I'd like to fabricate the entire set up. Thanks for any help!




I presume you've seen this, photo says 1891 though?  It's at  http://www.oldbike.eu  who appear to be the authority on em, Just google it in images:

 more info at this link: http://www.oldbike.eu/centurycolumbia/?page_id=346








]


----------



## ace (Sep 14, 2014)

Have not seen any close ups so thank you very much. Looks pretty straight forward. Now the hunt for seat and post. Thanks again!


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 14, 2014)

ace said:


> Have not seen any close ups so thank you very much. Looks pretty straight forward. Now the hunt for seat and post. Thanks again!




No sweat, I was curious anyway. friggen friction brake? LOL. ok not funny but, dang, good bye tires!, Ba, ba, bye bye! .

And,, go to the link I supplied: http://www.oldbike.eu/centurycolumbia/?page_id=346  they've got more close-ups of another. plus those guys ought to be able to set you straight, sure hope ya ain't looking for this seat and neck! 


1892 link: http://www.oldbike.eu/centurycolumbia/






OMG that's a monstrosity! Yet in a strange way kind looks sort of comfortable. Cushy, bouncy, springy in front and back. 





BTW, check out their cool guarantee!. If ya catch a thief and get him convicted, they'll give ya 100 bucks!.. OMG these guys were expensive! 1892 $140 bucks? Geez, that's 7 ounces of friggen GOLD! ! $8,400 today! 

You can buy the best bike in the friggen world for that now.. My local Trek store's highest priced bike is only $5,000.


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 14, 2014)

*Columbia bicycle 1893 not 1892*

Im almost positive your bike is an 1893 Model 27 and not the 1892 you may think it is.
I could not find your frame in the 1892 catalogue and only comes up for 1893.

Also pics of it where you can add a gun side mount and bags in the catalogue.

Here's the pic of what your bike should look like complete though >

Hope this helps for what it should look like anyway …...


----------



## Jeff54 (Sep 14, 2014)

corbettclassics said:


> Im almost positive your bike is an 1893 Model 27 and not the 1892 you may think it is.
> I could not find your frame in the 1892 catalogue and only comes up for 1893.
> 
> Also pics of it where you can add a gun side mount and bags in the catalogue.
> ...





what the heck do I know? little to nothing but, I am a google search monster, lol. these days, everything ya wanna and much of what ya don't, is easy to look up. 
oldbike.eu has the 1892 catalog  on their site, and here it is and only 10 bucks, half an ounce of gold more : 
Link to catalog: http://www.oldbike.eu/centurycolumbia/?page_id=121










*The big question: If fully restored, will it still  fetch 7 20 dollar double eagles? ($4,800) *


----------



## corbettclassics (Sep 14, 2014)

Interesting!!!!!!

Mine only comes up as 1893 and as a Model 27.

Seems like they called it the roadster in '92 but my catalogue doesn't have it.

Great bike and a heck of a project getting all the right pieces together to
complete it as the catalogue picture.

The bars in the picture / catalogue are the straight type that are on my model 37.
My model 37 shows the bars that are on your bike with the slight drop. Your bike seems
like it should have the straight back type that is on my bike - same as the catalogue pic.
So … my bars should be on your bike and your bars should be on my bike!!  ( Wow!! )

Cheers


----------



## ace (Sep 14, 2014)

Mine has a few differences. The rear fender is part of the frame with no post tube. Also the fender stops just past clamp. The bars on mine i'm sure are original to it. Thanks.


----------



## VR6GTiGuy (Sep 14, 2014)

*Earlier?*

This one was represented as 91:






http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?52709-columbia-light-roadster-safety-velocipede-1891

Looks the closest to yours out of what has been posted.  Great find either way.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 14, 2014)

Hard tire safety seats have been going awfully high lately, but they are out there- here's one that recently surfaced at the Wheelmen:
http://thewheelmen.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=6976
With a new leather top the Rideable Bicycle Replicas saddle can look the part for about $30.00US
You have an enviable project ahead!


----------

